# Extended buck



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Well I was finally able to make it happen this past weekend. My buddy and I got to our spot right before daylight. We started grassing right away and tried not to freeze. Not much was moving as light came up but we stayed put and kept putting the glass to work . After a couple hours my buddy was able to spot a good buck in his bed. He was kind enough to let me go after him . So the stalk was on. After about 30 minutes I was within 100 yards. I looked up to the Ridge where my buddy was and he gave me the signal that the buck was still in the same spot sleeping. I spent the next 40 minutes closing the distance from 100 to 20 yards in less then ideal conditions (noisy buck brush). Lucky for me the buck was out and I was able to get to 20 yards. I could finally see his antler tips but no shot opportunity as I couldn't see any part of his body. After an hour of waiting in the sun the buck finally decided to stand up. As he was standing he must have caught my movement (drawing the bow), cause he looked right at me. I felt comfortable about the frontal shot at that distance so I let the arrow fly. It hit his mark and off the buck went. After about 30 seconds I heard a crash then silence. I hiked back up and met with my buddy. After a hour wait we started the tracking job, it was quick and easy. After some hooting and hollering the work began. A couple hours later we were headed down the trail for the heavy four mile hike out. Big thanks to my buddy Taylor for all the help and giving me tge chance to go after this buck. Taped him out at 153 and the taxidermist aged him at 8 years old. Can't wait to return the favor to my buddy.


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

How do I put more then 1 pic in a thread for some reason it will only let me upload the one to the thread ?


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Never mind figured it out I think


----------



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice buck thanks for posting


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

jealous! now you need to take me


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Whenever your ready Nate . Taylor and I saw several good ones that day.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like a blast! Congrats on the buck! It's pretty cool they have a hunt for archers to keep hunting this late in the year. I wish they had some more spots across the state to give other guys a chance.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice extendo!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck and congrats.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great buck congrats!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Excellent buck! Ive always wanted to get a hard horned buck but havent been able to put together a successful stalk on the extended...its a tough hunt! Congrats on the nice buck and thanks for sharing your pics and story!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

way2go, that's a goodun!


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah it's been a 4 year quest to kill one on the front. Put in several hundred hours and miles on that mountain passed plenty of smaller bucks but wanted a good one for my first buck, so worth the wait!!!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Way to go. I'm getting ready to head out this next week and start some serious hunting on the front! I've been waiting for this time/hunt for the entire year!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Sweet buck !!!

Congrats,
Pete


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

YES! Congrats!


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice buck!! buts whats that white stuff on the ground??-O,-


----------

